# More Radeon HD2900XT benchmarks - Crysis demo and 3DMark06 again



## Bastieeeh (Apr 14, 2007)

*More Radeon HD2900XT benchmarks - Crysis demo and 3DMark06 again - Update*

Another day another benchmark score and this time again from a Turkish website. BilgiUstam got some results for 3DMark06 and for the first time from another application: a Crysis demo. They compared the Radeon HD2900XT to a GeForce 8800GTX on the same test platform. 

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800
Asus P5W DH
2×1GB PC2-6400 (5-5-5-12)
Western Digital Raptor 150



 



To sum it up: While the G80 card was faster in the theoretical benchmark 3DMark06, the R600XT outperformed the G80 card everytime by a slight margin in the Crysis tests.

*Update*: Here we have some more screenshots from PCINLIFE showing how the R600 card performs in 3DMark06 using 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 as resolution. This time the test platform was powered using an Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (2x 2.40GHz) and 2GB of RAM. OS was Vista Ultimate together with the ATI Driver 8.351. The whole system managed to get *9685* 3DMarks at the *1280x1024* res and 8756 3DMarks at 1600x1200. Not that bad considering the rather slow CPU.
The last shot is from the same setup now with 8x Antialiasing and 16x Anisotropic Filtering enabled. Sadly you can only guess the whole score because the first digit was painted over. 

I hope that everyone who is reading this and the other news posts regarding the R600 performance numbers is judging on it with a good portion of common sense. The final cards aren't on the market and the Non Disclosure Agreement wasn't lifted yet.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 14, 2007)

That's why you can't get a accurate performance indication from benchmarks like that, although they are fun to run!!!


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 14, 2007)

So are theses fake or real?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder when Wiz is getting his card Hmmmmmm


----------



## lordlatte (Apr 14, 2007)

it doesn't take a rocket scientist to call this BS. They just happen to have a qx6800, which isn't unbelievable, but is quite recent by any estimates. Along with their 1200$ cpu, they have ram with high latencies, which only seems a little strange. What makes the piece truly unbelievable is that they have not only a benchmark no one has ever seen, but paired with a gpu that benchmarks don't exist for. Now, if they only had one of the two, I'd only be a little skeptical, but as it is, I don't see a shot in hell as these being even remotely realistic. On a purely speculative note, if the r600 only beats the 8800gtx by "a slight margin" then amd is shooting itself in the foot. Nvidia has had six months on top, and even just based on evolution of chips, amd should have 20% leads, without question. I know it's not the super ddr4 r600, but the 8800 ultra may be even closer, and if that just gives 10-15% jumps, we may see nvidia in first for an entire year.


----------



## Benpi (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder if r600 has a 1gb model.  I just picked up a Dell 1920x2000 monitor - I better be able to play Crysis at 60FPS!


----------



## Chewy (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah the xtx is going to be 1 gig ... NICE MONITOR! lol

 So do some people actually own this card? besides ati...  I dont think so.


----------



## selway89 (Apr 14, 2007)

I do believe the Intel Core2Duo dont get affected by latencies as much as the A64.

Firstly we need to wait and see.

Also this only for highend stuff ati may win hands down in the mid range market ie 8600 v 2600 etc. The 8600 looks quite weak if you ask me think its 128bit but who knows until they are released.

Anyone know when they are available in the Uk?


----------



## hastalik (Apr 14, 2007)

Leave it to Bastieeh to carry crap onto the front page of TUP


----------



## hastalik (Apr 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder when Wiz is getting his card Hmmmmmm



Possibly April 24th, in Tunusia


----------



## dsdsdk (Apr 14, 2007)

Bs ..


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 14, 2007)

Benpi said:


> I wonder if r600 has a 1gb model.  I just picked up a Dell 1920x2000 monitor - I better be able to play Crysis at 60FPS!



i hate you . . . j/k


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 14, 2007)

BS or not, why would someone, who wants to make the ATI card look better, show it losing in synthetic benchmarks? It doesnt make sense and wouldnt be from someone trying to show the R600 superiority. If its BS, we will know soon enough.

Frankly, the fact that a 768MB GTX model is only marginally faster (what like 1-3%) than a card running 512MB of GDDR3 memory isnt to impressive. As you yourself stated, Nvidia has been out for at least 6 months with buggy hardware support (driver support) What really is astounding is how well it handles Crysis, again supposedly. Bash all ya want, but I see ATI taking its stake as a leading card for a good while. Delays or not, its bound to happen.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah I take theses reviews/benches with a LARGE grain of salt.. for all I know it could be Nividia trying to get more sales.


----------



## dsdsdk (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not saying the card is gonna score higher or lower than those numbers. I'm just saying that the numbers are made up..

Same goes for the Crysis Demo benchmark


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2007)

So where in the hell can you find the Crysis demo......


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2007)

The only benchmarks I trust are the benchmarks that come out when the card itself comes out.


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder when Wiz is getting his card Hmmmmmm



w1z already has is card he just can't tell, i'm planning on a assault to this house to steal it and sell on ebay for half a billion, anyone interested?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> The only benchmarks I trust are the benchmarks that come out when the card itself comes out.



That made my day  .

Why can't we post news? I don't like how all these benchmarks from seemingly unreliable sources (every benchmark has conflicting data) keep appearing. If that was true, I would point it at driver issues but, AIB partners by no means are allowed to display their benchmarks. 

The people who post these results just want views (might I say "Double Click?"), if they have an advertising plan, they might get more cash with more views.

EDIT: People who have the cards aren't by any means allowed to display benchmarks to the public... its the criteria that ATI/AMD stated. The benchmarks aren't even out yet, heck, I could make up the numbers.


----------



## Protius (Apr 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> The only benchmarks I trust are the benchmarks that come out when the card itself comes out.



qft


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 15, 2007)

dsdsdk said:


> I'm not saying the card is gonna score higher or lower than those numbers. I'm just saying that the numbers are made up..
> 
> Same goes for the Crysis Demo benchmark


That made absolutely no sense  
What are you talking about??
Where is the proof these are made up?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 15, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That made absolutely no sense
> What are you talking about??
> Where is the proof these are made up?



well, there isn't much proof that these scores are real, so they are more likely to be fake


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 15, 2007)

If these are real then ATI lost the game already...
The 8900 is around the corner.


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> If these are real then ATI lost the game already...
> The 8900 is around the corner.



how so?
who said the 8900 is better???


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 15, 2007)

pt said:


> w1z already has is card he just can't tell, i'm planning on a assault to this house to steal it and sell on ebay for half a billion, anyone interested?



second i call raid on stuttgart


----------



## dsdsdk (Apr 15, 2007)

Eastcoast handle,

I dont have any proof.... you're right. the numbers must be real.

Imagine you had the card. You chose to break the NDA by posting benchmark. Why on earth wouldnt you post a ss of the driver, stating it's running a HD2900XT? Or a ss of the Crysis benchmark result.. If you didnt have the card and just wanted hits.. wouldnt it be easy to start up Excel and type some stuff?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm starting to worry about how much all these bogus R600 benchmarks are affecting the credibility of TPU.

I mean, c'mon guys! there're new R600 benchmarks every two days at the front page of the website, and each one of them contradicting the previous one... 

I really miss the old TPU where real facts carried a lot more weight than run of the mill rumors... 

Is it really so hard just to wait 9 more days?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 15, 2007)

i think we shouldn't say whether ati lost already or not, r600 isn't even out yet and just about any nVidia fanboy could make up benchmarks, it isn't that hard. even if they are real, we will have to wait till some trusty reviewer will test it.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2007)

Bastieeh... should stop posting this... Its getting to the point where people are getting brainwashed. Many people come here and this type of content should not be posted as it lowers TPU's credibility, why not wait until W1zzard posts benchmarks? 

My request: STOP POSTING BENCHMARKS WHEN CLEARLY AMD STATED THAT AIB/ES PARTNERS ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GIVE OUT BENCHMARKS.

EDIT: Those websites never ever cite the source, its the same problem that wikipedia faces... please post this stuff on your own forum not here!


----------



## a111087 (Apr 15, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Bastieeh... should stop posting this... Its getting to the point where people are getting brainwashed. Many people come here and this type of content should not be posted as it lowers TPU's credibility, why not wait until W1zzard posts benchmarks?
> 
> My request: STOP POSTING BENCHMARKS WHEN CLEARLY AMD STATED THAT AIB/ES PARTNERS ARE NOT ALLOWED TO GIVE OUT BENCHMARKS.
> 
> EDIT: Those websites never ever cite the source, its the same problem that wikipedia faces... please post this stuff on your own forum not here!



100% AGREE


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> That made my day  .
> 
> Why can't we post news? I don't like how all these benchmarks from seemingly unreliable sources (every benchmark has conflicting data) keep appearing. If that was true, I would point it at driver issues but, AIB partners by no means are allowed to display their benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Glad to see that you're back Tk!


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm starting to worry about how much all these bogus R600 benchmarks are affecting the credibility of TPU.
> 
> I mean, c'mon guys! there're new R600 benchmarks every two days at the front page of the website, and each one of them contradicting the previous one...
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry they are posted all over the netropolis my man!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> I wouldn't worry they are posted all over the netropolis my man!



That's not my point... they are not posted on many credible hardware sites I'm afraid... 

Just take a look at the "Crysis Demo" scores, do you really expect any video card to be only 30~35% slower @ 1600x1200 with 16XAF and 4XFSAA than @ 1024x768 with no AF and FSAA enabled in a game as graphically intensive as Crysis? Give me a break...


----------



## Dark Ride (Apr 15, 2007)

As long as you keep posting comments on such topics they will be posted again and again.
If you want such news not to be posted anymore just don't comment on them.

Not that I personally don't appreciate Bastieeeh's news or such news in general.


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> second i call raid on stuttgart



250 million for each, seems fair for me 
plus some more after selling the benchs results to some site


ontopic: i see no problem posting this, t will even be funny to compare them when the real ones come out


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2007)

what is with the screens now?  How would 3dmark even know to call the vid card R600.  Photoshopped crap if you ask me.


----------



## Bastieeeh (Apr 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> what is with the screens now?  How would 3dmark even know to call the vid card R600.  Photoshopped crap if you ask me.



Because the driver says so:


----------



## zOaib (Nov 16, 2007)

hmm


----------

